# Pregnancy from dtd WAY before ovulation?



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone gotten pregnant from DTD way before ovulation?

Like 7 days before?

I didn't really think it was possible, but then I found a thread on here where a couple ladies mentioned it happening.

What's your story?


----------



## nerin (Mar 14, 2007)

i got pregnant from dtd 6 days before ovulation. i normally have really long cycles and totally thought we were "safe" from getting pregnant at that time since i had never O'd that early and i had read that 5 days was the max those little swimmers could last! lol that precious little baby just turned 5, so i know it IS possible!


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Dd1 was conceived from a single time that was 5 to 7 days pre-o.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

5 days here, with my first, but yes, it is possible for some sperm to live longer. Very rare, but possible. And very, very likely a girl baby.


----------



## nerin (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
And very, very likely a girl baby.









yeah, when we got pregnant that cycle i *knew* it would be a girl! people wondered how i could be so sure before the u/s but without getting into details about ovulation and temping, all i could say was that i *knew*.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

That's really neat, because yesterday DH asked what I would want first, and I said a girl.

I did take a $ store test this morning and it was negative. So, we'll see what happens. I've got about 4 days before AF is due.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

7 or 8 days before and it was a boy.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Wow, so interesting.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I dtd at least a week before ovulation with my 3rd child. I was sure I was safe because I was still on my period! Afterwards, I realized that I was exceptionally aroused and my husband realized it too and said "YOu're pregnant." I laughed and said not to worry, I still had plenty of time before ovulation, but in the back of my mind I was thinking that it felt like ovulation arousal to me. Anyway, a few weeks later, I was putting on my sports bra to go to the gym and realized that my breasts hurt and I was late. I wanted to go to the sauna, so I asked my husband to go get a test just to make sure. I was sure it was negative, but didn't want to risk the sauna.

Anyway, my husband called that drug-store "The bad luck store." until the baby was born.LOL It's as if he blamed the store that sold him the test for my pregnancy







We were both upset because we had our 2 kids, a girl and a boy. We had never, ever considered a third child. Finally, after listening to him bitch and moan about how ourl ives were ruined for a few weeks, I said "I'm going to be happy about this, so don't bring me down and depress me anymore." and I started looking into ways to make it new, fun and affordable. We breastfed, as usual, but also used cloth diapers and bought clothes and equipment from thrift-stores. I sold some our stuff, like diapers, when I was finished using them.

I had a LOT of fun planning for the pregnancy. Everything was new again and so much had changed in the 4 years since I'd had a baby. I knew a lot more than I had in the previous pregnancies, so the birth was amazing and empowering. Then, he turned out to be incredibly easy and still is, 3 1/2 years later.

Anyway, I went off the subject, but yes, it can happen and it can turn out perfectly.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

That's interesting to know. Of course I knew 5 days was possible but had assumed that more than that would be extremely rare. I guess you'd have to have really fertile cervical fluid to conceive from dtd 6 or more days from O!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

DTD on Sunday and O'd on Friday. Had a boy.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patchfire* 
Dd1 was conceived from a single time that was 5 to 7 days pre-o.

Same here.. but mine was a boy!


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

My son was a product of dtd 5 days before O.


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Assuming my early ultrasound dates are right, then this boy was conceived at least 7 days prior, perhaps more. I don't remember the details now, but needless to say, I was SHOCKED to get a BFP. Shocked, but happy. We were trying, but I wasn't going to start charting until the next month because my thermometer was broken. I'm pretty certain of when I ovulated though.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

we dtd 5 days before o and concieved a girl. we had been ttc, and decided to take a month off (of course!)... and i totally thought i would not get pg since we'd been having crummy luck up until that point. of course we were thrilled! lol.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuavaGirl* 
That's really neat, because yesterday DH asked what I would want first, and I said a girl.

I did take a $ store test this morning and it was negative. So, we'll see what happens. I've got about 4 days before AF is due.

Thanks for the info!

Not to get your hopes too far up, but I did not get a positive (and it was faint) until 18 DPO. You've got lots of time left for obsessive testing!









P.S. I love your story chaoticzenmom!


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

DD was conceived from sex 5 days before O.


----------



## Sillygoose (Oct 20, 2005)

The cycle I conceived my current pregnancy, I think we dtd on day 7 of my cycle and then hubby left town for a week and a half.

We'd been trying for TWO YEARS and had only one conception that didn't last. I didn't temp chart, but I was certainly pretty in tune with my cycle, and while it seemed by the mucus that I was o'ing on Day 10, I had a steady 28 day cycle which seemed to indicate that egg release was actually happening on Day 14.

So if there was one cycle that I was *sure* was wasn't pregnant, it was that one.

Which is why this baby has at least 14 drinks in her.







Hey, I was sure I wasn't pregnant, I like to enjoy a single drink in the evening after my daughter falls asleep...

I didn't know those swimmers lasted up to 5 days. I thought it was 3. Ah well. After a bit of freaking out, I'm happy about it now.


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

My first pregnancy was 5 days before ovulation while using spermicides, how's that for some tough little swimmers? I did wind up miscarrying, but I'd definitely say it's possible to get pregnant from a deed that occurs many days before ovulation.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I got pg twice last year from DTD 5-7 days before O. The second time resulted in my new baby boy.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, GuavaGirl!! I thought I was the only one....

How crazy is this? I just never thought it would be possible, but apparently it is!! DTD on a Wednesday and O'd over the weekend. I guess we'll have to see what happens this month!!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm right there waiting with you... We DTD on 12/29 and I O'd on 1/2, which was WAY early for me, like 7 days early. But needless to say, it was only 4 days prior to O, so I have the real possibility of being PG. I usually have long cycles with later ovulation, this was a total fluke! So, I'm waiting this one out!


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

In case anyone was wondering, in my case, it didn't result in pregnancy....but I definitely learned a lot from this thread. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## KristinDoula (Apr 21, 2005)

I conceived my last two babies from sex 7 days before O. I am VERY sure of the day I O, too. It's impossible to miss. The second time it happened that way, I didn't think I had very fertile fluid that early, either.


----------



## srlpenny (Jun 22, 2005)

3rd cycle postpartum, ovulated, had all the signs of fertility ceasing period shoudl have been just a couple days away, dtd, ovulated again 6 days later .... baby due in Sept, I think it's a girl


----------

